# Spiders in Trees



## longknife (Jun 9, 2016)

Yuck. I know they play an important role in nature and don't attack humans on purpose. But, they're still icky andd I can't image what it would be like to live in a place where this happened.

_Severe floods in the Australian island of Tasmania are forcing thousands of spiders to run for cover, resulting in the astounding sight of trees laced with webs. _

Story w/more pictures @ Arachnids above: Army of spiders colonize treetops to escape deadly floods (PHOTOS, VIDEO)


----------



## DistantSun (Jun 14, 2016)

You better run, you better take cover.


----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)

ewww I won't watch! No No. Yes, I am phobic, and proud of it.

Also no thanks to Australia. That place has the most of the worlds deadly animals. I saw a show on it just last week. 
They can have it. *shudder*


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 16, 2016)

Not as threatening set to a poem or music.


----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah but that's a cutie one...and cute song!


----------

